# Your 5 Favorite Pro Golfers



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine are as follows ...

1. Vijay Singh
2. Phil Mickelson
3. Fred Couples
4. Darren Clarke
5. Miguel Jimenez


I like Vijay because I admire his work ethic and his drive to be the best golfer in the world. It must be grueling to play as good as he does in his 40's. I've had the opportunity to talk to him during a practice round during the 2006 Buick Open and even though a lot of people think he is arrogant he is far from that. He is not a patient man by any means but he is a great guy and I thought it was cool that he would talk to a couple of guys that were just following him around on a Wednesday practice round while golfing with Tommy Armour III & J.J.Henry. I was wearing the Cleveland golf hat that I always wear and at one point Vijay walked over and asked me what Cleveland clubs that I had and I told him and he showed me some of his clubs which was pretty cool and he autographed 2 PROV's for my buddy and I. I was a fan of his before all of this , that is why I was watching him play a practice round.

I like Phil because he always has a smile on his face and as well all know he is a good golfer. Seems like a class act.

Fred Couples seems like a very laid back guy who don't let anything bother him and he is cool under pressure and he can hit the ball a mile. I believe that if Fred would have always been healthy he possibly could have been the number #1 golfer in the world throughout his career.

I always pulled for Darren Clarke. He just seems like another good guy.

"The Mechanic" There seems to be a certain arrogance and persona about him that just makes him seem like a cool guy. And what a cool nickname


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I like VJ, Phil Tiger, Sergio and Geoff Ogilvy this is in no particular order


----------

